# Pictures from waxstock



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

I Wasn't able to make it this year due to being in the US, but would be really interested in seeing some more pictures of the cars competing and some of the best detailers vans that you saw in he car park.


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Agreed - Where are the pics???


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Makalu said:


> Agreed - Where are the pics???


just put a few up :thumb:


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Clearly no one has any !!!!!


----------

